
Ask HN: What should Microsoft do to show they are serious about open source? - thunderbong
Without open sourcing Windows and Office?<p>Let&#x27;s not forget that GitHub wasn&#x27;t open source either
======
tomcam
They could do things like create an open source programmer’s editor, buy
Xamarin, release an open source version of their compilers and CLR, and
contribute millions of lines of code annually to major open source projects.
Oh, and they could buy some kind of dominant website most famous for hosting
open source projects.

------
catach
> Without open sourcing Windows and Office?

One _can_ be serious about an approach without total commitment, but total
commitment is the path that removes the most doubt.

From another angle: MS' current use of open source seems motivated by the
desire to appeal to developers. They can be entirely serious about that as a
strategy. However, that's distinct from embracing open source because they
believe in that methodology. Is new stuff from MS developed in the open from
the start, by default? Until that happens, they're just playing with the toys,
not committing to the cause.

------
gaspoweredcat
how about open sourcing direct X? itd be a nice way to show theyre willing
without letting windows or office sources into the wild

------
dcpit
They could replace NTOSKRNL.EXE with vmlinuz.

